# What's up fellas!!!



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, I finally got a few minutes to drop in on you guys and say hello again!! Been pretty busy training and stuff, getting ready to head to the big sandbox and do WORK!!

Just thought I would say WHAT'S UP, and let everyone know everything is good so far....lol

LATER GUYS!!

Thanks for all the encouragement and kind words!!! :rockn::rockn:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Hey glad to see ur doing well. Keep it up. Thanks for ur service


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Good to hear from ya again. Tell em you need a leave around Labor Day. There's no way you'd miss the MIMB ride!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey driller, got a few good freinds of mine over in the big sandbox with ya. Hurry home, be safe, and thx so much for your dedication of service to our beloved country. From one service member to another...."we ALL have eachothers back".


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks drillers wish you the best of luck and its good to hear from ya.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

stay safe bro! see ya at the labor day ride!


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

stay safe and thanks for your service


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Hey buddy, glad to see your doing well. Be safe and do work. Let us know if you need anything.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

hey man, we deff wish to see for the labor day ride if not we'll get ya some good pics


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

What up Dale! Go get me a mature Ghanni... I got a turban taxidermist for when you get back.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Masher said:


> What up Dale! Go get me a mature Ghanni... I got a turban taxidermist for when you get back.


 
bwhahahahah hey dale even though i talked to you today glad all is good .. now go cull some ************* and get back so we can go riding:rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

good to here from you man. stay safe over there and thanks again.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Watch out for the camel toes over there, I hear they are HUGE!!!!!!!! :bigok:

Glad everythings goin well!


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Good to hear from you. Be safe, and get home soon.

Many thanks to you and all of our service men and women.

God bless.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Be safe Bro.....call me or PM me with ANYTHING you all may need. I will send anything I can...just let me know.

Mark


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Good to hear from you. Stay safe!

D


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

good to here from you. stay safe over there and thanks again.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for your service from up north!!

And give a shout out "Eh!" to any of the Canadian's serving the sandbox if ya see them too!!


----------

